# شرح مختصر عن المسامية و النفاذية و العلاقة بينهما



## فيصل الطائي (10 يونيو 2008)

_المسامية_
هي الحجم المملوء بالمائع (من الصخرة) إلى حجم الصخرة الكلي. هذه المسامية هي المسامية المطلقة absolute porosity إما الفعالة فتشمل حجم المسامات المتصلة interconnected pores المشبعة بالماء او الهيدروكاربون القابل للإنتاج. المسامية التي تتكون خلال عملية الترسيب هي مسامية أولية او أصلية original or primary porosity هذه المسامية تقل مع عمق الدفن بسبب زيادة حمولة الصخور overburden pressure هذا النقصان بصورة اسية. 
في الصخور الرسوبية تكون أعلى قيمة للمسامية هي 40% و اقل قيمة هي صفر.
المسامية الأولية تتعرض إلى تغيير و تحول خلال تكوينها إثناء الترسيب و بعده هذه العمليات هي: compaction, cementation, solution, recrystallization, replacement and fracturing 
عمليات الانحلال و الاستبدال و التشقق قد تؤدي الى زيادة المسامية حيث يتكون ما يعرف بالمسامية الثانوية secondary porosity.
الصخور الرملية فيها مسامية اولية فقط,, اما الصخور الكلسية ففيها مسامية اولية و اخرى ثانوية, المسامية الثانوية تكون على اشكال مختلفة هي:
1- fracture porosity.​​2- vugular porosity.​​3- cavernous porosity.​​4- channel porosity.​​​​ان المسامية الثانوية ذات اهمية كبيرة من الناحية الانتاجية في المكامن الكلسية او الكاربونية.
تقاس المسامية الكلية total porosity من خلال تسجيل ال sonic log بأستخدام المعادلة الاتية: 
​​Øsonic = Δtlog – Δtmatrix \ Δtfluid – Δtmatrix​​​​و من ال density log من خلال المعادلة الاتية:
Ødesity = ρmatrix – ρlog \ ρmatrix – ρfluid​​و من خلال الneutron log بصورة مباشرة.
و اما المسامية الثانوية فتحسب بالمعادلة: - Øsonic Øtotal = Øsecondary​​_النفاذية_
اما النفاذية فهي قابلية الصخرة على السماح للموائع بالمرور من خلالها بحيث تكون هذه الصخرة مشبعة 100% بالمائع و هذه النفاذية تعرف بالنفاذية المطلقة و تقاس بوحدة الدارسي و من خلال معادلات دارسي و كوزيني و ويلي و من خلال جس ال SP log اما اذا لم تكون الطبقة مشبعة 100% بالمائع او كان هناك موائع مصاحبة (نفط ,غاز, ماء) فان النفاذية المقاسة تكون النفاذية الفعالة وهي قابلية الصخرة على السماح للموائع بالمرور من خلالها بوجود موائع اخرى و بذلك تكون قيمة النفاذية الفعالة محصورة بين الصفر و ال100%.
و اما النفاذية النسبية فهي نسبة النفاذية الفعالة الى المطلقة و بذلك تكون قيمتها محصورة بين الصفر و قيمة النفاذية المطلقة.
Porosity & permeability relationship​​​​تعتمد نفاذية الصخرة على النفاذية الفعالة فكلما زادت المسامية الفعالة كلما زادة النفاذية.و تزداد المسامية الفعالة مع زيادة حجم الحبيبات في الصخور الرملية ذات التصنيف الجيد well sorted grain packing و لكن زيادت النفاذية مع زيادة المسامية الفعالة ليس دائمي و ان هذه العلاقة ليست دائما صحيحة حيث من الممكن ان يقل حجم الحبيبات و تبقى المسامية ثابتة و لكن النفاذية تقل.
معامل التمعج coefficient of tortuosity يؤثر على النفاذية, قيمة هذا المعامل يساوي واحد اذا كانت مسارات المائع داخل الوسط المسامي مستقيمة, و هذا يعني ان النفاذية تكون عالية و تقل النفاذية بزيادة قيمة هذا المعامل( أي بزيادة تعرج مسار المائع داخل الوسط لمسامي).
في الصخور المكمنية الكلسية تكون العلاقة بين المسامية الفعالة و النفاذية متغيرة جدا و لا تعتمد على نوع و درجة التصنيف. قد نجد صخرة لها مسامية قلية و لكن حجم المسامات المتصلة كبير و لهذا السبب فان نفاذيتها عالية. و هنالك صخور مكمنية كلسية لها مسامات بين الحبيبات intergranular pores, و بشكل عام فان العوامل التي تؤثر على نفاذية الطبقة المكمنية الكلسية هي:
1. صفات المسامات و شكل القنوات و المسارات فيما اذا كانت مستقيمة او متعرجة.
2. معدل حجم المسامات.
3. المسامية الفعالة.
4. شكل المسامات.
5. درجة التسميت و نوعه.
6. وجود الشقوق و مقدارها.
اعتذر عن عدم التوسع و ارجوا التعليق و نسألكم الدعاء


----------



## k-j (19 ديسمبر 2009)

شرح حلو وبسيط


----------



## E.G.Mohamed (19 ديسمبر 2009)

thank you 
..>>.>..>..............>>>
E.G.M


----------



## GeoOo (20 ديسمبر 2009)

مشكور أخى الكريم


----------



## ج.ناردين (30 مارس 2011)

شكراً على الإفادة الرائعة
دمت بخير


----------



## يوسف عدلان (8 أبريل 2011)

*طلب مساعدة*

الاخ الكريم : 
شكرا لك على الموضوع الذي عرضته "شرح مختصر عن المسامية و النفوذية و العلاقة بينهما " 
اذا كان لديك موضوع عن علاقة المسامية و النفوذية بالضغط و الحرارة و الابحاث المنشورة في هذا الموضوع 
:84:ارجو مساعدتي


----------



## bakeraf (6 مايو 2011)

مشكور


----------

